
Students Say College's General Tso's Chicken Recipe Is 'Cultural Appropriation' - ourmandave
http://www.msn.com/en-us/foodanddrink/restaurantsandnews/students-say-colleges-general-tsos-chicken-recipe-is-cultural-appropriation/ar-BBnLkXE?ocid=ansmsnfood11
======
AnimalMuppet
Do any of the students of oriental ancestry eat pizza? Spaghetti? Hamburgers?
French fries?

Two can play that game. (Hopefully, one side only plays it to show that the
other is being silly.) Though I suppose they'd have some explanation as to why
the dominant culture is free for everyone to use, but the minority culture
must be considered sacred ground...

~~~
Gibbon1
I usually chalk this sort of stuff up to the bored fireman syndrome: Since we
have no fires to fight, lets go start one.

